# MECA Crutchfield event 7-10 Harrisonburg VA



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Are you guys going? It has been 2 years since I have been in the lanes and i'm pumped.  hope to see a great turnout on the sq side


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The car is done?!?! I'll be there, its the 1/2 way mark to The Vinny so I planned on showing there and then on to Lebanon. Cant wait to see/hear it.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> The car is done?!?! I'll be there, its the 1/2 way mark to The Vinny so I planned on showing there and then on to Lebanon. Cant wait to see/hear it.


ramos is going to finish the trunk next week and it should be tuned by next weekend  can't wait to hear your ride also. looks like you changed a few things and the scores are reflecting it


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

A few things here and there but nothing major. More in dialing in the tune and getting it right. How is Ramos's car coming along? I havent seen him in some time


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

ramos does not have the subs in yet, but the car is still tough to beat. hopefully i can drag him to the harrisonburg show


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

TTT chef is going. hope that more of you guys will show. I would like to beat up on dave edwards, but he has to work ;D


----------

